# 17.5k AED a Month Database/Campaign Manager Post



## igulma (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, 

I am Biritsh with a family and looking at taking an up an opputunity as a Database/Campaign Manager in Dubai. My monthly wage would be 17.5k AED (this was initially 15k but i've advised the agent I couldn't work for so less). This would include medical for me (potentially for family but not sure) but that would be all the allowances I would be entitled to. 

I've wanted to work in the middle east for a long time now which is why I am considering it. I have a wife and a 3 week old daughter whom I would be bringing with me but I want to do the best by my family.

The company itslef is based in Media city (if that helps) and what i would like to know is whether 17.5k is enough for me to live a good life and also save some money. I have read around and have come to the opinion that this may not be enough but would like your opinions please. Please also advise whether the salary matches the role i'm being recruited for?

The agent I have been discussing with has advised that it should be enough and I would be able to get a 2 bedroom apartment and car for 9k (discovery gardens). I am assuming that would only leave other costs such as food and eating out? 

Also with regards to Mobile and Internet what are the charges for data usage? And are the connections any good.

Having read the 'please read before posting' I am still confused

Please advise.....

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You need to get medical and flights covered for your family. And plan to be out of here by the time your child reaches 3/school age if they will not cover education expenses. Might want to check tax liability about that with elphaba. You can do it, but it would be rough, you will not have much fun, and do not expect to save anything.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The salary is not bad but is not great either, would be ok for a single person but I really don't think a small family can live comfortably on that.

I would not take it if they don't cover medical for your wife and baby, and they also should include a yearly ticket back home for all of you, that would be the bare minimum if you still plan to take the job. 

The salary is still on the low side, try to negotiate 20K at least.

Yes you may be able to get a place in Discovery Gardens but please do a search on the forum first and read what people have to say about the area as a lot of people don't like it there and a few downright hate it. 

For internet usage packages start at 230 dhs with cable and land line, that's for a basic connection. For mobile phones you can get a contract or pay as you go, check Du or Etisalat websites for more details.

I don't think this is a great package for you and your family, and I doubt you will be saving any. If you are ok back home, stay there until a better opportunity comes along.


----------



## igulma (Dec 12, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You need to get medical and flights covered for your family. And plan to be out of here by the time your child reaches 3/school age if they will not cover education expenses. Might want to check tax liability about that with elphaba. You can do it, but it would be rough, you will not have much fun, and do not expect to save anything.



Thanks, Tax liability? I don't quite follow

Would it be quite expensive to get medical cover for my family?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

igulma said:


> Thanks, Tax liability? I don't quite follow
> 
> Would it be quite expensive to get medical cover for my family?


yes UK citizens are liable for taxes but please do a search to find more details, this topic has been covered in the past so there is lot of information already that will be useful for you.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You wouldn't be living the good life out in Discovery Gardens, it's fine for some but a new mother with a 3 week out baby would go insane. The Greens or JBR would be better but they are dearer.

Don't be afraid to battle hard with the agent, haggling is not like in the UK where you both start a little bit under/over and meet on the price you both had in your head anyway.

Insist on full medical coverage and flights for all the family.

Look at negotiating a package where housing/car is kept seperate from your salary, employers do this as allowances aren't included in any settlement packages like salary is. 

Many people are on a deal where they have x for salarly and y for allowances but they actually get y paid to them in cash to sort out their own affairs. Which means they are actually on a larger salary but will receive less if they are made redundant.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

igulma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Biritsh with a family and looking at taking an up an opputunity as a Database/Campaign Manager in Dubai. My monthly wage would be 17.5k AED (this was initially 15k but i've advised the agent I couldn't work for so less). This would include medical for me (potentially for family but not sure) but that would be all the allowances I would be entitled to.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt take it. Even if they threw in 2 flights home for the entire family per year and full medical insurance for the entire family. Schools are expensive here so if you plan on living here long enough for your daughter to go to school this salary package just wont cover it.
If your wife isnt planning on working dont settle for anything less than 25k.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

I also think that it is a good offer for a single man but not for somebody who has a family unless your wife will work as well but as long as your child is too young it is not the case..


----------

